
10000$ by Hackerone for WannaCrypt “Killswitch” - raushanrajjj
https://hackerone.com/reports/228648
======
martenmickos
Here is a great interview with MalwareTech:
[http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/computer-
expert-f...](http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/computer-expert-
foiled-cyberattack-hero-47427837)

